# Having the LINX procedure done in two weeks.....



## PopsnTuff (Aug 16, 2018)

Anyone else had this procedure done? Its fairly new and implemented in 2012, FDA approved.....been researching this method for over a year, spoke to a surgeon who does close to 100 of these operations a year since 2012....
Ive been suffering with this issue for almost eight years now and Im ready.....

Please feel free to view this link to explain in more detail 

www.linxforlife.com/

Also having a hiatal hernia repaired...


----------



## Falcon (Aug 16, 2018)

Used to get it  but settled  by a half glass  of  bicarb of soda.  But haven't  had it  in years.   Guess  I  outgrew it.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 16, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Used to get it  but settled  by a half glass  of  bicarb of soda.  But haven't  had it  in years.   Guess  I  outgrew it.


I live on ginger ale Falcon and it helps very little but I welcome all the relief I can get.....makes me think of 'plop plop, fizz fizz, oh what a relief it is'....slogan for AlkaSeltzer,


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2018)

I haven't heard of it, but I hope you have success with this procedure Pops.  I was having lots of heartburn and reflux for years, popping a lot of Tums and taking OTC heartburn pills.  It may sound too simple, but several years ago, through coaxing from my husband, I started eating a small tart apple in the evenings, religiously, every evening...still doing it.  A Granny Smith, Pink Lady or Braeburn, lunchbox size.

  In a month or so I found that I had very little heartburn (or reflux) at night, which was the main time of the problem.  When I did have a little heartburn, I use a half teaspoon of baking soda in a small amount of water, and that took care of it.  My mother took Titralac antacids all the time, but I knew taking these things weren't the way to go.  Not too much help with opinion on the procedure, but though I'd share what I've been doing.  Good luck. :love_heart:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 16, 2018)

I hope you have good luck with the procedure. I also have this problem and refuse to take the meds they prescribe. Way to many side effects. I try to control it with otc meds but they don't work well. I've never heard of this. Thanks for the video. Do you know if medicare covers the procedure?    





PopsnTuff said:


> Anyone else had this procedure done? Its fairly new and implemented in 2012, FDA approved.....been researching this method for over a year, spoke to a surgeon who does close to 100 of these operations a year since 2012....
> Ive been suffering with this issue for almost eight years now and Im ready.....
> 
> Please feel free to view this link to explain in more detail
> ...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 16, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I haven't heard of it, but I hope you have success with this procedure Pops.  I was having lots of heartburn and reflux for years, popping a lot of Tums and taking OTC heartburn pills.  It may sound too simple, but several years ago, through coaxing from my husband, I started eating a small tart apple in the evenings, religiously, every evening...still doing it.  A Granny Smith, Pink Lady or Braeburn, lunchbox size.
> 
> In a month or so I found that I had very little heartburn (or reflux) at night, which was the main time of the problem.  When I did have a little heartburn, I use a half teaspoon of baking soda in a small amount of water, and that took care of it.  My mother took Titralac antacids all the time, but I knew taking these things weren't the way to go.  Not too much help with opinion on the procedure, but though I'd share what I've been doing.  Good luck. :love_heart:


So glad to hear thats working for ya' SB.....mine has gotten worse and worse....I live with constant pain and acid coming up 24/7 for the last eight years or so....cant take anymore physically or mentally....been thru nine different meds over the years and they all stopped working.....also all the otc acid relievers that only take the edge off......its been a long haul


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 16, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I hope you have good luck with the procedure. I also have this problem and refuse to take the meds they prescribe. Way to many side effects. I try to control it with otc meds but they don't work well. I've never heard of this. Thanks for the video. Do you know if medicare covers the procedure?


Only in certain states I'm told.....the other alternative Ruth is the laproscopic fundoplication (sp?) procedure and I decided thats not for me....
here's a little info for you....

During *fundoplication* surgery, the upper curve of the stomach (the fundus) is wrapped around the esophagus and sewn into place so that the lower portion of the esophagus passes through a small tunnel of stomach muscle. ... This procedure is often *done* using a laparoscopic surgical technique.

If performed properly, this *procedure will prevent further reflux with minimal side effects, and eliminate the need for long term medical therapy.*

(There's more on the net to research at any time)


----------



## terry123 (Aug 16, 2018)

I find eating a couple of sliced apples after dinner keeps mine away. My bil swears by it. He has always eaten a small green apple after dinner.  I buy them sliced and eat a slice after dinner. Read that its the pectin in the peel that prevents it.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 16, 2018)

terry123 said:


> I find eating a couple of sliced apples after dinner keeps mine away. My bil swears by it. He has always eaten a small green apple after dinner.  I buy them sliced and eat a slice after dinner. Read that its the pectin in the peel that prevents it.


This is good info for the others that have heartburn to try Terry


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your good wishes.....had the two tests done today and they were as bad as I expected....one is not finished till tomorrow as I have a thin probe cord up my right nostril and extends down my throat to my esophagus, attached to an electric monitor hanging from my shoulder to my hip....its called a pH-Z test....
I can still eat, drink and talk, believe it or not but my throat stays sore.....an otc pain pill is helping.....
gotta sleep with this thing on.....might be a sleepless nite, ugh.....having it removed tomorrow at 12:30 noon....Can Not Wait  Oh, this test measures and records the amt. and severity of stomach contents backing up to the esophagus, detecting if the content of the reflux is acidic or non-acidic....my physician will be able to evaluate the number of reflux events and how long they lasted.....plus I have to keep a written log of everything Im experiencing.....feel like Im a guinea pig for experimentation, lol.....
Surgery is in nine days....cant wait to have this done once and for all


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2018)

Wow, good luck with sleeping Pops, hope it's not as bad as it sounds.  Hope the test results aren't too bad.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks SB...these tests will determine how loose or tight the doc will make the magnetic ring around my LES area....gonna hit the sack here soon and by morn it'll almost be over, yay


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 21, 2018)

Wow Popsn Tuff, That sounds like a very uncomfortable test. What was the first test that you finished before this one? I hope you sleep well.


----------



## jujube (Aug 21, 2018)

Hoping everything goes well with your procedure and you feel much better afterward!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 22, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Wow Popsn Tuff, That sounds like a very uncomfortable test. What was the first test that you finished before this one? I hope you sleep well.



The first test Ruth is called a Motility Test - not as bad as it sounds ~

Esophageal manometry (muh-NOM-uh-tree) is a test that shows whether your esophagus is working properly. The esophagus is a long, muscular tube that connects your throat to your stomach.
Esophageal manometry measures the rhythmic muscle contractions that occur in your esophagus when you swallow. The test also measures the force and coordination of esophageal muscles as they move food to your stomach.

During esophageal manometry, a thin, flexible tube (catheter) that contains pressure sensors is passed through your nose, down your esophagus and into your stomach. Esophageal manometry can be helpful in diagnosing certain disorders that may affect your esophagus.
Esophageal manometry is an outpatient procedure done without sedation. Most people tolerate it well. You may be asked to change into a hospital gown before the test starts.
A catheter is guided through your nose into your esophagus. The catheter may be sheathed in a water-filled sleeve. It doesn't interfere with your breathing. However, your eyes may water, and you may gag. You may have a slight nosebleed from irritation. 
After the catheter is in place, you may be asked to lie on your back on an exam table, or you may be asked to remain seated. You then swallow small sips of water. As you do, a computer connected to the catheter records the pressure, strength and pattern of your esophageal muscle contractions. 
During the test, you'll be asked to breathe slowly and smoothly, remain as still as possible, and swallow only when you're asked to do so. 
A member of your health care team may move the catheter down into your stomach while the catheter continues its measurements.
The catheter then is slowly withdrawn. 
The test usually lasts about 30 minutes.
(I'll be off to the doc's office to have the catheter removed in three hours, yay)


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 22, 2018)

This is the first I've heard of this procedure, Pops. Thankfully I don't have the problem but your descriptions of everything here is very interesting! 

I hope this works for you, and wish you the best.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 22, 2018)

jujube said:


> Hoping everything goes well with your procedure and you feel much better afterward!



Thanks Jujube


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 22, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> This is the first I've heard of this procedure, Pops. Thankfully I don't have the problem but your descriptions of everything here is very interesting!
> 
> I hope this works for you, and wish you the best.



Thanks RR


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks so much for posting the first test. I hope the procedure goes well. I've had this acid reflux for so long I can't imagine going to bed and not feeling it. I'll have to ask my doctor about it. I haven't been for awhile because all he wants to do is prescribe meds that don't work.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi Ruth,
The second test is call the pH-Z....
I had a thin probe cord up my right nostril and extends down my throat to my esophagus, attached to an electric monitor hanging from my shoulder to my hip....its a 24 hour test....
I can still eat, drink and talk, believe it or not but my throat stays sore.....an otc pain pill has helped.....
had to sleep with this thing on.....I actually slept pretty well...had it removed today at 12:30 noon... Oh, this test measures and records the amt. and severity of stomach contents backing up to the esophagus, detecting if the content of the reflux is acidic or non-acidic....my physician will be able to evaluate the number of reflux events and how long they lasted.....plus I have to keep a written log of everything Im experiencing.....feesls like Im a guinea pig for experimentation, lol.....it also tells the doc how loose or tight to make the magnetic ring.....this test also is medically necessary to approve the Linx procedure.....
Surgery is in eight days.....Cant wait to have it done


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 23, 2018)

Good luck with your procedure!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 23, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Good luck with your procedure!


Haha Meander....thanks for your well wishes and the belching and food repeating I do hope will be a thing of the past, hiccup


----------



## oldal (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks Al....only got seven days till surgery....I cant wait to get a new lease on life


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 3, 2018)

My surgery was successful and now recovery will take up to two months.....will spare everyone the gory details but if you wanna know anything
(at your own risk ) then ask away....its good to be back....


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2018)

Are you comfortable, Pops? 

Do you feel relief from the reflux?

I sure hope so!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm so glad things went well. Do you notice anything different? What is involved over the next two months? Soft diet? Any restrictions about bending or lifting anything heavy? Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks RR and Ruth xo ... adjustments are many but the pain pills and ibruprophen is helping....being retired is a plus for lots of R&R and easy access to necessary diet to stick with, already in my fridge and cabinet....my energy level is good so in time I should be better than ever, except for the issues I had before surgery, lol.....


----------

